# Next Meeting



## kris (Jan 1, 2005)

Hey there everyone,
When is the meeting for October planned?
I have been crazy-busy and am quite excited about getting back into the planted tank swing of things.
I can't wait to hang out with you guys again.
Kris

(with the red couches in Grapevine)


----------



## Bill Weber (Jul 17, 2005)

I spoke with Nikoly yesterday who indicated that the next meeting will be at the new LFS in Arlington. He is currently working out the date but mentioned Sunday 10/14. An announcement should be communicated shortly.


----------

